# Tag heur connect & iphone



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all

Does anyone have one or more specifically with an iPhone? Any comments, pros or cons please

Cheers


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yep I have one got it last month....and its hooked up to my iPhone6

What do yo want to know?

Heads up they are only sold in certain TAG outlets and DO NOT buy it online the warranties are not valid as TAG don't certify their products for sale online.

Oh and they are tricky to get hold of too so if you find one dont dither!


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great thanks.

I quite fancy one but the reviews for the android wear app gets slated in the app store and connecting has a big drain on the iphone battery. I have a 6s

Cheers


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow just seen this for the first time and I am in total Awe of it. Ok christmas item no. 1, Dear Santa.....


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Iconic have this @ £1070 and say "It comes with a Tag Heuer International Warranty and all original box, papers and accessories."


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

£1100 is cheapest I've seen and most common price, for a tag that seems reasonable and I am seriously considering it. 

Anyone want a left testicle, I have no use for it..lol


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

sshooie said:


> Iconic have this @ £1070 and say "It comes with a Tag Heuer International Warranty and all original box, papers and accessories."


Pay the proper price and get it from a proper TAG retail outlet. It will come with the warrantee but if it's not purchased from the proper resellers you will be left high and dry if it goes wrong TAG are sh** hot on this.

Also after the two years is up I very much doubt you would get the special offer to buy a mechanical TAG Carerra

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ikon66 said:


> Great thanks.
> 
> I quite fancy one but the reviews for the android wear app gets slated in the app store and connecting has a big drain on the iphone battery. I have a 6s
> 
> Cheers


I only have a 6 and I still get a day out of both the phone and watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Couple of quick photos (while I wait to get on my plane home).
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

nick_mcuk said:


> Couple of quick photos (while I wait to get on my plane home).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice.... but the faces just dont look quite right... its amazing for what it does though.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

They are better in person. I love it and even though I am a big apple user it's so much better than a Apple Watch. Tag have nailed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm also thinking of treating myself to one of these - life's too short all that!

Seen a fair few negative reviews. Issues raised about it not lighting up consistently when wrist lifted. Limited functionality with iPhone, but I suspect this might have been when they were first released. 

Quite like the titanium strap. I have small to medium size wrists, and the metal strap seem to hug my wrist better. Beaverbrooks said that the titanium bracelet is £235, meaning I could get the black strap version, and buy the metal one, resulting in only costing £35 extra for having the choice of straps. However, due vouchers I need to purchase from Ernest Jones, who say the metal strap is almost £400! I cannot find anything online to confirm how much it is. 

Just really concerned that it will date quickly, and not supported in say a few years time. Not normally have this sort of sum to spend on a watch. 

As also have an iPhone (7), would be really interested in real life honest summary of the good and the bad. 

Thanks all.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Nick, your not doing me any favours here...lol


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

There appears to be talk of a Connected 2 next year - no surprise I guess!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

GE90 said:


> I'm also thinking of treating myself to one of these - life's too short all that!
> 
> Seen a fair few negative reviews. Issues raised about it not lighting up consistently when wrist lifted. Limited functionality with iPhone, but I suspect this might have been when they were first released.
> 
> ...


Mine lights up when I need it to....yes it is limited functionality when running with an iOS device vs an Android and I have a PDF from Tag H that lists the bits it will and wont do with iOS/Android.

Battery life is fine on it a full day of wearing and by the time I hit the hay at 10:30-11pm its still got 35-40% left...cant say my iPhone6 battery has taken a beating either....

Out of the box you deffo need to set it up and do all the updates....mine too an age to do but once it was done it was fantastic.



DLGWRX02 said:


> Nick, your not doing me any favours here...lol


Go on get one....if you can find one


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Nick - appreciated.

I thought there was a dedicated iOS app, but I cannot find one!? Also, must the app be running the whole time on the iPhone?

Thanks again


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

GE90 said:


> Thanks Nick - appreciated.
> 
> I thought there was a dedicated iOS app, but I cannot find one!? Also, must the app be running the whole time on the iPhone?
> 
> Thanks again


There is it's called android wear and yes it does need to be running all the time if you want info relayed to your watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Android wear is okay on iOS, but is so much better on Android, as the integration with the play store, and smart lock is perfect

There's a bit of uncertainty about which of the current crop of android wear watches are getting updated to Android Wear 2.0, and the Tag is one of them as it has been out for a bit now

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes it has better functionality when run through an android device but it still OK on an iPhone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

A little research revealed a Twitter response from TAG confirming that it will get Android Wear 2.0.

It also seems that iOS 10.1 has bought better functionality? WiFi? 

I get a decent discount until tomorrow 23.59, so need to decide! I suppose my concern is that it will soon be replaced, and considered the old version - not good when spending this sort of money!

Third world problems eh!

Any more thoughts or tips to persuade me or otherwise....?

Thanks


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Not seen wifi on mine. It does do wifi when it does a system update but that's it on iOS. Android you apparently can have that all the time. 

If you want one just get it. You can spend your life putting stuff off because "there might be a new version round the corner"




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wise words! Thanks. 

Do you not have any issue with the app and Bluetooth running the whole time? I usually have Bluetooth off, with no Apps running!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm I'm in New York next month and had decided on the Apple Watch 2 Nike version but this has really caught my eye now so giving it some serious though


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

GE90 said:


> Wise words! Thanks.
> 
> Do you not have any issue with the app and Bluetooth running the whole time? I usually have Bluetooth off, with no Apps running!


None what so ever only slight biggie is that you can't connect to your car Bluetooth if it's connected to the watch. In the Mazda I can connect the audio but not the phone if the watch is connected.

Not a mega issue as when I am in the car the phones don't get touched nor the watch so disconnecting the phone from the watch is no biggie for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

danwel said:


> Hmmm I'm in New York next month and had decided on the Apple Watch 2 Nike version but this has really caught my eye now so giving it some serious though


I would because its a proper looking watch and the price is not that far short of the Apple Watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Been having a look at the Tag Versus the Apple watch and i like the Tag i really do but i think i am going to end up with the Apple watch 2, Nike Version. For the reason being that i am after something that can track my runs first and that can get notifications and be a watch second if that makes sense.

Just not sure for what i need it is worth spending the extra on the Tag when the apple watch is a 1/3 of the price....hmmm decisions decisions


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must admit as far as smart watches go it looks smart.

I guess for me, buying a watch for £1k+ I want it to last a lifetime not until the tech becomes out dated. Just my preference though.

Only thing I would say is if buying one don't hold back in asking if they can knock something off the price. Even on the high street!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok so thread resurrection. The new connected modular 45 is out and whilst i now one the iwatch 2 i am very close to buying this today.

How does it work with your contacts? when you get a message does it show their name etc or do you get only a number until you sync it with a google account?

Someone mentioned earlier about not buying it online, i am looking at a place called Steffans but they are located in northampton i think


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

The new SW on my original one had brought it to life....functionality, proper wifi use love it to bits...ok its not got the built in GPS that the new one has but thats really no biggie as if i want directions (while walking I might add) I would use google maps on my iphone and then just read the prompts on the watch screen.


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

How are people connecting to the iphone? Mine is having none of it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mart911 said:


> How are people connecting to the iphone? Mine is having none of it.


I am and not had any issues.

What are you struggling with??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm so close to buying one of these so following your comments


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Had zero issues connecting mine, its bee spot on using the android wear app.

Really liking it so far. As a watch it is fantastic and looks and feels great. In terms of the smart watch part if i am brutally honest it isn't as good as my apple watch 2 in that it doesn't do some of the things it does.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

danwel said:


> Had zero issues connecting mine, its bee spot on using the android wear app.
> 
> Really liking it so far. As a watch it is fantastic and looks and feels great. In terms of the smart watch part if i am brutally honest it isn't as good as my apple watch 2 in that it doesn't do some of the things it does.


No....but it looks like a proper watch where as the Apple watch looks horrid...Oh and I am apple fan


----------



## Mart987 (Apr 13, 2017)

It just wont see my iphone or ipad. Ive been using the mechanical face for it since last week but im keen to get it working.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mart911 said:


> It just wont see my iphone or ipad. Ive been using the mechanical face for it since last week but im keen to get it working.


Have you loaded the android wear app on you iPhone?? you need to have that to make the initial connection.

I have found that once its done you don't actually need it running...


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

How are you guys getting email notifications from hotmail as I'm getting zero so far ?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> No....but it looks like a proper watch where as the Apple watch looks horrid...Oh and I am apple fan


I'm an apple fan too and whilst the Iwatch does more looks like a fitness tracker but the tag looks and feels like a quality watch


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

danwel said:


> How are you guys getting email notifications from hotmail as I'm getting zero so far ?


Dunno I use gmail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

It's working now, no idea what I pressed.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

danwel said:


> It's working now, no idea what I pressed.


Hi, did you work out how you got hotmail notifications?

Had mine 2 days and all good so far but can't get those yet


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

ikon66 said:


> Hi, did you work out how you got hotmail notifications?
> 
> Had mine 2 days and all good so far but can't get those yet


No idea it kinda just happened lol, the phone should mirror you notifications on the iPhone. I am having massive issues with my phone dropping wifi though.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks, just after posting I realised I hadn't set notifications on my phone. I did that and it's only worked once!! Maybe need to adjust the type etc

Cheers


----------

